# Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!



## Raubfisch-Andy (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen und benötige diesbezüglich noch ein paar Infos. In der Hoffnung Großer Input = großer Output schreibe ich erst einmal, was ich damit anstellen will:
Ich habe mir ein Boot zugelegt von dem aus ich es einsetzen will (Allso kein Castsystem, wie zum Angeln vom Ufer aus ).
Ich  möchte die Komplette Anlage nach dem Angeln demontieren und nach Hause nehmen. Dem Geber will ich dazu mit einen starken Saugnapf am Boot befestigen( Habe bei meiner Recherche gesehen, dass das gut gehen soll und ich habe was den Bau betrifft auch nicht gerade zwei linke Hände)
Es wäre gut, wenn man über die Bodenbeschaffenheit Rückschlüsse ziehen (Fest, Bewuchs, Schlamm)
Mein Zielfisch ist der Waller, den sollte man schon erkennen können. Schön wäre es wenn auch noch der (relativ große) Köder erkennbar wäre (Köfi 25 cm.). Welche Auflösung braucht man da.
Das zu beangelnde Gewässer ist bis max. 10m tief (+/- 2m Werte von anderen Anglern und vom Loten)
20 cm Schritte würden mir genügen.
Ich brauche nicht unbedingt eine darstellung in Fischsymbolen (diese sollen ja z.T. auch fehlerhaft sein, auserdem sollen Könner aus der Form der Sichel Rückschlüsse über die Fischart ziehen können und Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister)
Mein Boot fährt mit einem 0.20 PS Muskelkraftmotor - ich habe also keine Barrerie zur Stromversorgung. Gebt bitte auch die benötigte Energiequelle für euer Modell an.
100 Euro ist mir der Spaß schon wert, 200 definitiv nicht mehr.

Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus für euere Tipps!!!
-  Raubfisch-Andy


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hallo#h ,

ich habe das Echolot [font=Arial, Helvetica][size=-1] *X - 135 von Lowrance**portabel* gekauft. [/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica][size=-1]Meine Tiefen liegen auch bei +- 10 Meter.[/size][/font]
Kann es nur empfehlen. Nur den Saugnapf habe ich schnell aufgegeben, der ist beim Schleppen immer verrutscht oder hat sich gelöst. Diesen habe ich durch eine Geberstange ersetzt.

Hier kannst du es mal ansehen:

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Route&page=http://s8213917.shoplite.de/shopdata/0010_KATALOG2005/produktuebersicht.shopscript


----------



## bernie1 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45231
Andy
Klick mal hier.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Moin

Also ein x135 brauchst du garantiert nicht. 

Mit Saugnapf finde ich das auch nicht unbedingt prickelnd. Haben uns früher immer ein Echolot geliehen vom Handel, und den Geber an einer Dachlatte angeschraubt, und diese mit einer Schraubzwinge hinten am Motorspiegel befestigt. Das hielt auch bei über 40 Km/h. Wenn der Saugnapf losgeht und das ding dahinten rumschlabbert geht der garantiert kaputt. Vielleicht findet der sogar den Weg zur Schraube.

Schau dir mal den Fishmark 320 von Eagle an ist ein gutes gerät und kostet bei weiten nicht soviel wie das  X135. Das Eagle bekommt man schon für ca 200€ als Festanbau.

Und Portabel ist erheblich teurer. Würde auch sagen dass sich Portabel nicht lohnt. Für eine Batterie und ein Saugnapf 100 € ist ein bissl übertrieben.


----------



## basswalt (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

garmin 100 ist bei mir im einsatz. portable version  das mit dem saugnapf kann ich nur bestätigen besser eine schraubklemme....


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Saugnapf hält nur auf sauberem Bootskörper (ohne Algen)! und vorher in den Saugnapf einen Kreis mit Haftcreme für 3. Zähne einziehen. Hält sogar bis 50 kmh in Norwegen. Man muss halt vorher putzen .-)) Portabel bestellen ist nicht notwendig. Ganz normal Echolot bestellen und dann Zubehör extra:Bleigelakkus  12V-7,2 A/h gibt es ab 15,95 EUR + Ladegerät dafür 19,95 EUR bei West.... oder Conra.-Elektr... Einen alten Plastikgerätekoffer aus dem Baumarkt in den das Gelakku reinpasst (ggf. Innenform rauschneiden)für
5,00 EUR, den Bildschirm draufgeschraubt und ab die Post. Löcher wasserdicht abspritzen mit Silikon setz ich voraus.
Wegen Echolot kann ich das Lowrance X91 und X97 empfehlen.


----------



## Elbhai (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hallo,

vorweg,ich habe noch kein Echolot gekauft, mich aber schon recht lange informiert und auch entschieden.

Auch ich würde das x 135 für reichlich überdimensionert halten, wenn du es "nur" im Süsswassser einsetzen willst. Das x135 ist für Norge und Co da! 
Wenn es um die zweifelsohne hohe Auflösung geht, dann wären wir evtl beim x 125, welches sich nur durch die Sendeleistung vom 135er unterscheidet...
Aber auch das scheidet bei Deinem Preislimit aus.

Für 100 Euronen fällt mir nur das Eagle Cuda 168 ein, wobei ich vermute, dass es da mit der Auflösun eng wird.
Der Mittelwert wäre irgendwo beim Lowarnce x 52 oder dem bereits genannten Eagle Fish Mark 320, welches ich mir in der nächsten woche bestellen werde. Preislich liegst Du dann etwa bei EUr 200 - was wohl auch noch zu teuer wäre...
Auch ich bin bei meinen Recherchen zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das die portablen Geräte unverhältnismäßig teuer sind. Da werde ich auch bei Pollin oder co einen Akku für 9 Euro + Ladegerät 15,- bestellen - fertig...


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Also mein x135 halte ich nicht für sonderlich "überdimensioniert", denn es kommt mir auf die Auflösung und die saubere Fischerkennung an. Ich will eben Fische die auf dem Grund liegen, die auch im Schlamm oder in starkem Bewuchs sind, angezeigt bekommen. Hierzu habe ich nach langem Vergleichen nichts besseres gefunden (Preis für portable 390 € komplet mit Sonderzubehör). Andere, die Hälfte kostende Geräte haben sich bei den Kollegen im Vergleich bei den mir wichtigen Aspekte als Kinderspielzeug erwiesen.

Übrigens für Norge das nehme ich es sicherlich nicht her, da im Salzwasser die Tiefe real nur bis etwas über 200 m reichen darf. Vielleicht verwechselst du mein Gerät mit der DF Ausführung, denn die ist für Norge gedacht.
#h


----------



## Elbhai (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hallo Toni,

klar, sicher ist das x135 ein sehr gutes Gerät... Das oder eher das 125er hatte ich zuerst auch im Auge...wenn da nicht der Preis wäre :c 

Sicher, wenn man bereit ist, das zu investieren, mal unabhängig ob portabel oder nicht, dann ist das bestimmt optimal. Aber unterscheidet sich das 125 zum 135 nicht nur duch die Sendeleistung? Die Auflösung ist m.E. identisch, oder?
Wenn nicht, bitte korrigieren, ich habe es ja nicht und kann mich nur an den Datenblättern orientieren.

ok, hast recht, für Norwegen gibts ja noch die ganzen Tiefwasser Varianten...

PS: 390,-- für das 135 portable ist ein sehr guter Kurs! Wo hast du das her?  Woliegt bei dem Anbieter die Festeinbau Variante?

Wie gesagt, ich bin auch noch neu auf dem Gebiet - da lerne ich gerne noch was dazu!!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Meisteresox (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

|kopfkrat Ist dir die sache auch 150€ wert dann hätte ich 

.....................................................................glaub ich was für dich ,#6 







*   +-+-+ Noch 7 Tage bis Fehmarn Mefos ich komme JuHU+-+-+-+|supergri *


----------



## Raubfisch-Andy (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Danke für die tolle Resonanz.

Wo gibt es denn die von euch genannten Echolote günstig zu kaufen?
*Eagle Cuda 128 (oder 168)*  und *Eagle Fish mark 320* interessieren mich nun besonders. Geräte wie der erwähnte x135 finde ich super, aber sie sind mir schlichtweg zu teuer. Seht ihr auf den zwei gennannten Geräten Bodenbeschaffenheit (Greyline) und (große) Köder, wenn ja - wie gut ? (Lassen sich Algen von Schlamm unterscheiden?

Ich habe erfahren, dass FISCH&FANG Echolote getestet hat. Die Ausgabe (01.05) gibt es bei uns leider nicht mehr. Wer hat denn dort die Nase vorn?

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall kein portables Gerät hohlen (zu teuer), sondern einen Festanbau mit der "Dachlattenkonstruktion" portabel machen.
Raubfisch-Andy


----------



## PetriHelix (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hi,

also wir haben das Cuda168 auf einem Boot im Einsatz und können uns nicht beklagen. Habe jetzt die Tage ein gutes Angebot von Rund 170 Euro für ein portables Cuda 168 gesehen. Überlege derzeit ob ich mir das Set kaufen soll oder nicht. Alternativ dazu gibt es das Lowrance X51 für 90 Euro Aufpreis und ebenfalls portabel (Koffer, Akku, Ladegerät und Saugnapf).


----------



## taildancer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hm...die meisten scheinen hier ja mit der saugnapfhalterung unzufrieden zu sein!?
ich muss sagen,dass ich damit eigendlich noch keine probleme hatte!


----------



## mad (3. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hi,
bei +-10m tiefe gibt es nur ein echolot das trifinder 2 das hat einen geberwinkel von 150°.
bei den anderen echos ist der geberwinkel zu klein und bei der tiefe hast du dann nicht viel grund drauf.
ist meine meinung dazu,stand vor 1 jahr vorm gleichen problem welches ich kaufen soll.

gruß mad


----------



## tidecutter (4. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

hallo,

ich denke auch wie der vorschreiber, das bei solch geringen wassertiefen durchaus ein deutlich kleineres echo ausreicht. die leistung des x - 135 ist doch sehr überdimensioniert. auf jeden falle sollte der geberwinkel größer sein, damit auch eine adäquate bodenfläche dargestellt werden kann. somit müßte eigentlich ein zusätzlicher geber. die auflösungen der heutigen gerätegenerationen reichen bei 10m wassertiefe allemal aus. 

p.s. über das erkennen von im schlamm liegenden fischen will ich jetzt mal nicht spekulieren. im kern würde ich mit nem echo nicht hauptsächlich nach fischen sondern nach bodenbeschaffenheit und relief schauen.

gruß tidecutter


----------



## Stokker (7. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

CUDA 168. Mein Top Favorit.
Mit  12 V Akku und Alustange( da kann man das Kabel innen drin langführen und den Geber unten einfach dran befestigen)Noch dazu wenn du ruderst.Da kannst du die Stange easy befestigen.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (8. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Prima Diskussion, genau danach habe ich lange gesucht!
Bin zwar noch nicht so lange im Fachgebiet unterwegs, aber ich denke auch, dass das 135 fürs Süßwasser in unseren Breiten einfach zu teuer ist. Ansonsten bin ich auch eher dafür, etwas mehr auszugeben, aber das ist zuviel.


----------



## cox1 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

hallo leute....is ja interessant wie die meinungen zu echoloten auseinander gehen.....wir haben uns damit auch auseinandergesetzt......

internet und unsere boardies geben ja schliesslich genug infos preis...

wir also zur boot nach düsseldorf.....dort hatten wir von den preisen der echolote eher enttäuscht.....plötzlich eine interessante unterhaltung mit einem vertreter der firma humminbird!

da wir früher schon mit olditmern dieser marke gefischt haben und diese früher marktführer waren, liess uns zu dem schluss kommen mal die preise dieser geräte abzuchecken.....

unsere reguläre wahl fiel auf ein lowrance 125 df oder 135 df oder das eagle seafinder 320 df.....

doch bei humminbird bot man uns ein vergleichbares gerät ca 50 euronen günstiger an..... :m 

haben uns letztendlich ein humminbird matrix 27x zugelegt zum preise von 346 euro
hier ein paar daten

DOPPELFREQUENZGEBER 60 und 20 grad
500 watt rms
640x320 bildpunkte (auflösung)
bis 500m tiefenlotung
auslösemechanismus des gebers bei grundkontakt (ausklinken)
wassertemp. incl.
trackplotter
möglichkeit über pcanschluss seekarteauschnitte einzulesen

erweiterbar mit gpsantenne (navigation) baroskopmodul(weathersense)

laut beschreibung des herstellers kann man sogar kunstköder mit bleikopf bis auf 15m tiefe verfolgen!
festeinbau.....

bei interesse bitte pn geb dann adresse weiter..... #6


----------



## Merlinrs (11. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

schaue dir das x 51 an da es jetzt schon ein nachfolger gibt sollte es sehr preiswert sein
ich habe meins vor einen jahr gekauft da hat es 170 € gekostet.Jetzt müsste es bei ca 140 € liegen plus ca. 15 € Accu 

Ps. Wels im schlamm wirst du mit keinen graustuffen echolot sehen ob man das mit einen Farbdispay sieht keine ahnung


----------



## Jirko (11. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

hallo merlinrs #h

warum sollte man mit einem echolot der neueren generation und einer 16er grauabstufung einen wels im schlamm nicht entdecken!? es müsste, rein theoretisch wohlgemerkt, möglich sein, da der wels und dessen schwimmblase im schlamm ein "härteres" echo wirft als der schlamm selbst. und das müsste sich wiederum in der grauabstufung bemerkbar machen. vielleicht können die welshunter hier on board mal ihre erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilen... würde mich selbst sehr interessieren, ob ein im schlamm liegender wels mit nem lot und ner 16er grauabstufung "herausgefiltert" wird #h


----------



## Aalpapst (11. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Für 10 m Wassertiefe kannst Du ein Cuda getrost vergessen. Der kleine Sendekegel  des Gebers von 20° ermöglicht Dir bei der Wassertiefe  gerade mal Sicht auf einen Kreis von ca. 3 Metern Durchmesser.

Ich würde einen Fischfinder mit einem Sendekegel von mindestens 50° , beispielsweise Humminbird 200dx, 300tx, Wide View, empfehlen. Ob Du damit allerdings Welse lokalisierst, welche sich im Schlamm vergraben haben, ist eher anzuzweifeln.


----------



## Albatros (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

bei dem was Du preislich ausgeben willst, mal von Humminbird abgesehen, kommt eigentlich nur das Lowrance X-51, oder das Eagel Cuda 168 in Frage. Beide Geräte haben einen Geberabstrahlkegel - 60° je nach Einstellung und das reicht für die Tiefe, die du befischen willst. Ok, beide Geräte nur 4 Grauzonen, aber für die Preisvorstellung gibt es leider nicht mehr


----------



## eiswerner (15. April 2008)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Hallo, kennt jemand die Daten des Lowrance X 49,
vor allem möchte ich die Leistung / Tiefenbereich wissen,
im voraus Danke für die Infos.
Gruß Eiswerner


----------



## Jirko (15. April 2008)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

huhu werner #h

600watt in der spitze (75 RMS... immer nen achtel der spitzensendeleistung), angegeben mit max. 180m (süßwasser!), 128er vertikale pixelung, wenig graustufen... ist aber nicht so der bringer werner #h


----------



## eiswerner (15. April 2008)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

Danke Jirko für deine schnelle Antwort, es soll nicht gekauft werden  - ein Freund hats mir angeboten zum mitnehmen nach Norge., da wollte ich wissen bis zu welcher Tiefe es geht.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Jirko (15. April 2008)

*AW: Brauche euren Rat beim Kauf eines Echolots!!!*

im salzwasser würde ich dem x-49er max. 80-90m zutrauen werner, wenn überhaupt. ich würde es dann bis 50m zur erkennung der bodenstrukturen einsetzen #h


----------

